# Peterson Special Reserve Limited Edition 2007



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered some but am yet to receive it. If anyone has tried it, please post your impressions.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

TexasOutlaw said:


> I ordered some but am yet to receive it. If anyone has tried it, please post your impressions.


Let us know how you like it. I enjoy Peterson's aromatics, so I'd be interested in hearing if you think this one's worth the extra $$.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm smoking it now (my second bowl). Very subtle for an aromatic. The combination of virginia and burley blend together nicely creating a nice, rich base. The cavendish is very light (I almost cant detect it). In summation, it is a slightly nutty and spicy blend but very light (not a full bodied blend).

It is a sharp contrast to other Peterson aromatics such as sweet kilarny, sunset breeze, and connosoirs choice where the flavors are very powerful.

I would venture to hypothesize that virginia and burley lovers will appreciate this blend.

Edit: Almost not an aromatic at all. I'm working hard to find the cavendish in it. Haven't decided if I will order more at that price...I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Hazelnut! I finally placed the flavor. It is growing on me; smoked it all night last night at my local pub.


----------

